

Microsoft will donate 8 meals to the poor if you download IE - kungfooey
http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2009/jun09/06-10BetterBrowserPR.mspx

======
jacquesm
That was from june 10th until August 8th, 2009, so it's over.

Pity, if I would have known I would have fired up some wget threads.

Imagine google getting in on that, bankrupting a competitor _and_ solving
world hunger in one go.

------
seasoup
Desperate much? Now I feel guilty that I didn't download IE8. 8 families
starved because of my neglect. Curse you Microsoft!

